# Hedgehog?



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

How are hedgehogs as pets? Are they affectionate or do they do what they want ? I read they are easily litter trained, are they, if this is true, if they are litter trained will they still pee outside of there enclosure frequently?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blasteryui said:


> How are hedgehogs as pets? Are they affectionate or do they do what they want ? I read they are easily litter trained, are they, if this is true, if they are litter trained will they still pee outside of there enclosure frequently?


 
well handled and cared for hedgies will become very tame and confident 

yes they can be litter trained but noway of knowing if they will pee or poo when out ( they cant tell you they need loo LOL)

but yes they can be fantastic pets


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> well handled and cared for hedgies will become very tame and confident
> 
> yes they can be litter trained but noway of knowing if they will pee or poo when out ( they cant tell you they need loo LOL)
> 
> but yes they can be fantastic pets


Have you owned one?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldnt say they are tame like dogs or cats, but i think they get used to being handled.


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> yes they can be litter trained but noway of knowing if they will pee or poo when out ( they cant tell you they need loo LOL)


You can tell when they're about to go - they lift their tails! If you're quick you can pop them back so they can do what they need to and then pick them up again  My first hedgehog actually used to get a 'look' when she needed to go and would wait for me to put her back so she could use her litter tray - very sweet (and not trained to do so, it was just natural).


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blasteryui said:


> Have you owned one?


yes i have owned a few


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fancy Mice said:


> You can tell when they're about to go - they lift their tails! If you're quick you can pop them back so they can do what they need to and then pick them up again  My first hedgehog actually used to get a 'look' when she needed to go and would wait for me to put her back so she could use her litter tray - very sweet (and not trained to do so, it was just natural).


lol yes thats true but depends on the hedgie as to getting back into the tray in time or not 

i had 2 lil boys that were fantastic and wouldnt piddle or poo at all while they were out they would wait 

but my girls oh my word had to poo on you everytime you got them out :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

in a word they are wonderfull :flrt::flrt: i have 2 and love them to bits


----------



## Jeffers1984 (Mar 13, 2009)

*baby hedgies,*

I currently have 3 babies that will be ready to leave in the new year. They are albino, and I only have boys left. They are some of the best pets Ive ever owned. If you are interested, let me know x


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> lol yes thats true but depends on the hedgie as to getting back into the tray in time or not
> 
> i had 2 lil boys that were fantastic and wouldnt piddle or poo at all while they were out they would wait
> 
> but my girls oh my word had to poo on you everytime you got them out :lol2:


Are they always moving? Do they like cuddles?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blasteryui said:


> Are they always moving? Do they like cuddles?


it depends on the hedgehog and how well handled they are tbh 

a very tame well handled hedgie would sit and cuddle but they are very nosey and inquizitive animals so do like to explore


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> it depends on the hedgehog and how well handled they are tbh
> 
> a very tame well handled hedgie would sit and cuddle but they are very nosey and inquizitive animals so do like to explore


What is TBH? so they will lay on you and just lay while you pet, do they reconize sounds, like when you say there name? Will they come to you haha?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blasteryui said:


> What is TBH? so they will lay on you and just lay while you pet, do they reconize sounds, like when you say there name? Will they come to you haha?


to be honest = tbh 

what you have to remember its a hedgehog not a cat or dog lol 

but yes they recognise smells and sounds mine used to come out when they heard me in the room 

you can pet them but with their quils its not the same as petting a cat or dog lol


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> to be honest = tbh
> 
> what you have to remember its a hedgehog not a cat or dog lol
> 
> ...


Oh do you still have a hedgehog? Do you recomend them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blasteryui said:


> Oh do you still have a hedgehog? Do you recomend them?


 
i dont have hedgies anymore 

but yes i would reccommend them as pets they are fantastic lil critters to own :flrt:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

do you think it would be possible to litter train them so they could live free range in a room (hog proofed of course) are they that reliable once trained? (ps floor would be lino so easy to clean and room only 6ft x 6ft so a box room) am trying to convince my partner we should get one


----------



## blasteryui (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i dont have hedgies anymore
> 
> but yes i would reccommend them as pets they are fantastic lil critters to own :flrt:


Oh what happened, if you don't mind me aksing?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samurai said:


> do you think it would be possible to litter train them so they could live free range in a room (hog proofed of course) are they that reliable once trained? (ps floor would be lino so easy to clean and room only 6ft x 6ft so a box room) am trying to convince my partner we should get one


 
not overally sure on that really but i dont see why not as long as the rooms made safe for the hoggy 



blasteryui said:


> Oh what happened, if you don't mind me aksing?


just things in life that happen and i had to downsize on my animals 

i just have the dogs cats and skunks now


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samurai said:


> do you think it would be possible to litter train them so they could live free range in a room (hog proofed of course) are they that reliable once trained? (ps floor would be lino so easy to clean and room only 6ft x 6ft so a box room) am trying to convince my partner we should get one


sorry forgot to add 

hedgies do most of their pooping whilst running on their wheels lol so best place to put the tray is under the wheel and dot a few about in other places too


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

also did you keep them on fleece bedding or a shavings type substrate?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i used fleecey blankets and news paper most the toileting they did was in the litter trays


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

blasteryui said:


> What is TBH? so they will lay on you and just lay while you pet, do they reconize sounds, like when you say there name? Will they come to you haha?


It sounds like what you need (for the requirements you have - will come when called, will learn its name, will just sit on your lap for cuddles) is a cat or dog, not a non-domesticated exotic... a ferret or rat might work out, but they're still pretty active and not so inclined to just lounge on you - if you went for a pair or trio of male rats you might wind up with "squishy" ones that are lazy enough just to stay with you.

A hedgehog has quills, not soft fluffy fur. They can still be stroked, but it's not like petting a dog.
A hedgehog will probably require more work to teach it to respond to its name than a dog or cat if it can do so at all.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought my first hedgehog last week. She is lovely but i think you should be realistic on what to expect. They can be playful and friendly but dont tend to just sit still while you pet them. They like to explore. They can take a while to tame (depending on their individual personality) and require regular handling to stay tame. 

Also while you can litter train them this can be a challenge and they dont all get it. Likewise they tend to walk through their poop and so leave little poo footprints around (even if they go in their litter tray) so need cleaning out very regularly. Their poo is not like hamster/rabbit/guinea pig poo as i had imagined. It is much wetter and so does make a mess.

That being said i love my little girl hedgehog and wouldnt change her for the world but you have to think about all these things before you decide on getting one


----------

